# Increased progression of carotid intima media thickness in thyroid peroxidase antibod



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Increased progression of carotid intima media thickness in thyroid peroxidase antibodies positive rheumatoid arthritis patients.

http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology...=General-Article&utm_campaign=Article-Section


----------

